

Google Nexus One Sales Off to Slow Start - prat
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/nexus-one-sales/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
robotron
Well, I purchased an Android phone late last year. Most everyone else I know
who wants a smartphone already has one. Bad timing, maybe?

------
pan69
Maybe I misread the article but it doesn't say whether these figures are US
only or world wide.

